
FDA: Emergency authorization of Hydroxychloroquine for Covid-19 treatment - chimichangga
https://www.fda.gov/media/136534/download
======
chimichangga
additional info

[https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2020/03/29/hhs-accepts-
donati...](https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2020/03/29/hhs-accepts-donations-of-
medicine-to-strategic-national-stockpile-as-possible-treatments-for-
covid-19-patients.html)

[https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/29/fda-emergency-
autho...](https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/29/fda-emergency-
authorization-anti-malaria-drug-155095)

~~~
burfog
Politico continues to throw shade on the treatment, for obvious political
reasons. Meanwhile it is the only approved treatment in India, it has been in
use for some time in Malaysia, and it is now the standard treatment in Italy.
Trials all over the world are showing great results.

Some of that info and more:

[https://www.trustnodes.com/2020/03/29/italy-finally-
starts-m...](https://www.trustnodes.com/2020/03/29/italy-finally-starts-mass-
treatment-with-hydroxychloroquine)

~~~
narrator
How extreme does the Trump hatred have to be that people would discriminate
against a cure for COVID-19 because Trump recommended it? Bizarre.

